# Welding a hook on a loader bucket.



## Larry in OK

I'm thinking about welding a chain hook on my loader bucket. Anyone done something like that? My welding skills are up to the task but the possibility of a bolt on hook is also there.


----------



## Pipertec

Bolting it on sounds good to me. Need to use Grade 8 bolts for that though. Make sure that the bolts are not configured to shear when you put a load on the hook............:tractorsm


----------



## deerseeker001

i welded three on mine,they work great.i am not perfect welder but does the job.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

May I suggest welding the hook on to a piece of plate first, and then weld the plate to the bucket. If you bolt it on, use the plate as a backing plate inside the bucket. Makes everything stronger by displacing the stress. Bye


----------



## ftorleans1

Either way will work however, if you intend on pulling or lifting a lot with the hook, Weld it on, or add a back-up plate to the underside of the bucket. Bolting will create a situation where two (round) attachment points may try to pull through the bucket. I wouldn't "just" rely on washers to keep the bolt heads or nuts, depending on which way you install the bolts, from trying to distort and pull through the bucket. Atleast with bolting, you would be able to easily remove or replace the hook if desired...
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## pogobill

When I was working in the mining business, we used to cut a keyhole shape in the top sides of the bucket that would accept a chain, as well, we would weld a couple of hooks to the bucket (on the back) that would also take a chain. 
If you are going to do any of this, you must first figure out what size chain you want to use, because once you've welded or cut holes you are pretty much committed to a specific size of chain! So think about it! I've always used big nasty logging chain at work, and I use the same stuff here at home... got to be at least 3\16', maybe 1\4" 
If you are not sure, weld on a couple of eyes, and feed whatever size chain you like, and use a clevis to tie it together.


----------



## Larry in OK

The pad eye and clevis makes sense, I may go that route. It would actually be more versatile than just a hook.


----------



## BTS

It's not a loader until it has at least 3 chain hooks welded to it


----------



## Larry in OK

I'm a little disturbed that just this morning I was thinking about asking this very question here.
And, no I haven't welded any hooks on yet.


----------



## pei110

Here is a set I made for friend of mines koiti buck.


----------



## Larry in OK

I like that concept.


----------



## pogobill

I like that bolted on affair as well! You have your hooks as well as eyes so you can use just about any chain you need to do the job at hand. Also looks as thought the whole set up can be transfered to another bucket if the need arises.
Cool


----------



## pei110

The material list is below. Set the grab hooks on center line of cylinders and one in the middle. With over 8" between hook and side of bucket , I put the 2" d-rings there. Mostly as to make it look better and for hanging deer off both sides of the bucket. 

2 - 1/2" x 2" hot rolled steel x 53" for the bucket
3 - 1/2" x 2" x 1" long for under hooks
3 - 3/8" Weldon grab hooks
2 - 2" d- rings
8 - 1/2"-13 grade 8 bolts x 3" long. With nylon 
locking nuts. The bucket 
Has 1" space on top of bucket.

I am making one for my jd 2305. The bolts on it will only be 1 3/4 long max.


----------



## Larry in OK

I kind of split the middle on my loader. 2 hooks and a pad eye.










Welded the hooks and the pad eye to some heavy plate/strap and welded that to the bucket.
I suspect the metal in the bucket would fail before my welding but time will tell.

The pad eye actually came from a piece of old draw bar that came from who knows where and the strap that I used for pads came from an old AC cultivator.

I don't know why it looks like they're crooked in the picture but the hooks are straight.


----------



## GreaseNipple

Hello,
I just did this to my New Holland TC35D last week !!!!! I bought a D-ring from Tractor Supply that has 11,000 lbs. stamped on it (I think 5/8" stock) and welded it to a 1/4" plate that was 5" wide by 6" long. I drilled 4 @ 1/2" holes, one in each corner and then marked the holes on the bucket. I drilled through the bucket, used 4 @ 1/2" Grade 8 bolts (used an 1/8" steel backer plate that was a little bigger than the 5"x6" front plate) and bolted it on. I then torqued each bolt to 85Lbs. I haven't used it yet, but I imagine it should work great !!!!! I welded one on to my New Holland skid steer bucket, but that bucket is a little heavier material. Plus, I had just painted the outside of my tractor bucket and didn't want to mess up my paint job with the welding heat. Also, I think having the D-ring on a plate tends to spread out the load and stress on that point on the bucket !!! Good luck !!!!


GreaseNipple


----------

